# Eventing inspection last Friday



## Faithkat (1 August 2012)

If the video works, the Brits had just gone through when I got there - they are at the end of the vid (if you click on pic, it seems to work . . . .  .)






Andrew N & Nereo






Caroline P & Lenamore






Toddy!!


----------

